# Can Someone ID This Bike?



## Trvlngnrs (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking at a bike on the internet. I am told it is an '04 Trek 5000 OCLV 120 that was custom built by Trek for the owner (a profesional athlete). 

On another thread on this board, someone mentioned that he didn't think it was an '04, but an '02 or '03.

What do you guys think?

https://onfinite.com/libraries/626461/6df.jpg

https://onfinite.com/libraries/626462/26d.jpg

https://onfinite.com/libraries/626463/4bf.jpg

https://onfinite.com/libraries/626464/d98.jpg

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I'd say it's a 5000...*

...I have an '04 5000, and the tubeset looks the same. I'm thinking it's likely that it's earlier than an '04. I think I remember hearing that this was actually the frame that Lance and the Posties rode early on in his TDF career...wonder who the "professional athlete" was that Trek built it for?


----------



## JIMMYMAC (Jul 9, 2004)

*03 5900*

check out this link 

03 5900


----------



## Trvlngnrs (Oct 10, 2005)

>check out this link 

Boy that sure looks like it. The 5900 looks a little thicker in the front, but perhaps that is because it is a smaller frame. 

The 5900 is 110 OCLV while the mystery bike is 120.

Thanks guys,
Steve


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Steve,

Bike looks like a 60cm 2003 Trek 5200 120OCLV frame. If you know someone in the paint department at Trek/Lemond they can paint you almost anything. Happens all the time.

The bike is not a true Postal Frameset that the pros use because it is missing the tab that goes under the tob tube up by the headtube that holds the number plate.

Someone had Trek put the Postal stickers om it.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

*I have to agree with the '03 5900*

That's what I have and it looks just like it. Even the lower heaset looks like the propitery Trek 1 1/4" headset which only the 5900 had. WHat makes you think that the frame pictured is 120 vs. 110?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

*Is this the actuion?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-OCLV-5000-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I don't know why he had it listed as a 5000. It is definately a 5900. If you won the auction I would be careful. Either he doesn't know what he has (stolen ?) or it could be a scam.


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

Bluechip said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-OCLV-5000-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I don't know why he had it listed as a 5000. It is definately a 5900. If you won the auction I would be careful. Either he doesn't know what he has (stolen ?) or it could be a scam.


Looks like a scam to me..I would stay away..The seller doesn't even have a description of the bike's condition. Seems to me that seller doesn't know a darn thing about bikes..


----------



## Trvlngnrs (Oct 10, 2005)

In the ad, posted above, it is listed as a 5000 OCLV 120. I am not the high bidder, but I did get an email for the " High bidder backed out, you are the next highest bidder" scam.

I did read on another forum, that Treks are very popular with the scammers on ebay.

Thanks for the links and help guys
Steve


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

It's an '03 5900. It is made from 110 gsm carbon.

Whomever said it wasn't an actual Postie bike because it's missing the number plate tab is correct, however the paint scheme was available to the general public.

The other giveaway that it's not actually a 'team' bike is that the team was still using Deda bars up until the Tour last year, when they made the switch over to Bontrager components.

The team doesn't really get 'custom' bikes. The bikes are stock bikes just like the others, so someone saying that the bike was 'custom' is probably pulling your leg.


----------

